# Rheumatoid Arthritis, anyone?



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Do any of you have Rheumatoid Arthritis, or know anyone that has it? Just looking for first hand knowledge/advice/whatever. Mr. Mason may be looking at a diagnosis of RA, but going to a Rheumatologist before counting it as fact. I'm researching as much as I can, and curious as to who has first hand experience. If noone does, thanks anyway!!


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Mrs M- I know 1 person,he is my friends dad.He is about 70 years old,and has had RA for 4-5 years. He takes heavy-duty meds(methotrexate I believe) but so far it has helped him a great deal,he can live a normal life!!!Horray!(He dooes need to go in for freq lab checks since methotrexate can affect either liver or kidneys,cant remember which)I hope Mr M finds an answer soon! And I hope you are hanging in there!!!!  Celtic


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiA close relative of mine has it & was on steroids for over a year which weren't much use. They were then given gold injections which made a great difference ie) no wheelchair.The med mentioned by Celtic lady is also used in severe cases of IBD. I think my own med...Imuran (Azathioprine) is used in RA.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks guys! It's kind of difficult with medications because Mr. M is already a dialysis patient. So there is a delicate balancing act there so that nothing will get out of kilter. As of now the regular doctor put him on anti-inflammatory meds and told him to take glucosamine. I'm hoping he'll be able to get into a Rheumy soon, and that perhaps the Rheumy will find the regular doctor was wrong!







Anyhow, thanks for the replies. I'm glad to know there are others out there with RA that are doing ok. I only know like 2 people with it, so I didn't have a lot of first hand knowledge.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2003)

I have arthritis in my hips. Don't know if it's rheumatoid or not?Just know that moderate stretching helps it.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, the good news is it isn't Rheumatoid Arthritis! YAY! The blood work came back, and it's Degenerative, or Osteoarthritis. Most likely triggered by a severe knee injury he had about a year ago at work. I'm really relieved, but also feel bad for him as he is still in pain a lot. Thanks for all the posts!


----------

